# Cx1020



## Tyler-Durden (13 Juli 2011)

ich bin verwirrt.
hallo erstmal ^^

also ich habe hier ein cx 1020-0121 und über usb nen monitor, tastatur und maus drangehängt. ich hab die kiste so bekommen und das windowas läuft. die die mir die cx gegeben haben meinten sie haben nichts dran gemacht und sie auch so bekommen nur jetzt ist hier auf dem cx ein problem. ich wollte unten rehcts plc-control oder system manager öffnen da kommt der fehler

win32error (das system kann den angegebenen pfad nicht finden)

unter eigenschaften ist alles so eingestellt wie bei meiner demoversion am pc ... dachte auf dem cx ist gleich eine vollversion drauf?  wenn ich bei registrieung schaue ist da auch was eingetragen? 
versteh die welt nicht mehr kann auch nichts finden was mir weiterhilft ^^


----------



## cas (13 Juli 2011)

ich denke mal, da ist kein Twincat drauf. kenne ich auch so nicht.

Programmiert wird meißt über einen seperaten Rechner.

Das du ein blaues Symbol hast schön, zeigt die an , das die Runtim installiert ist.

Eigenlich kannst du ganz normal loslegen...

MfG CAS


----------



## Tyler-Durden (13 Juli 2011)

achso dann war das ein verständnisproblem. dachte ich kann auf dem cx auch nochmal änderungen vornehmen und so. schade eigentlich :/ ^^


----------



## cas (13 Juli 2011)

geht wohl...

du mußt halt Twincat auf dem CX installieren...

MfG CAS


----------



## SPSDAU (13 Juli 2011)

Auf einem CX1020-0121 sollte aber TwinCAT bereits drauf sein. Es klingt daher nicht sehr glaubwürdig das da dran keiner gefummelt hat.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 Juli 2011)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Auf einem CX1020-0121 sollte aber TwinCAT bereits drauf sein. Es klingt daher nicht sehr glaubwürdig das da dran keiner gefummelt hat.


Quatsch.
Da ist nur lediglich die Twincat "Runtime" drauf (lies mal was beim Produktschlüssel steht :http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?embedded_pc/cx1020.htm).
Nur halt kein System Manager oder PLC Control. Deswegen auch die Fehlermeldung beim Versuch diese zu öffnen.


----------



## SPSDAU (13 Juli 2011)

Ich wäre Vorsichtig mit dem Begriff Quatsch das schlägt leicht auf einen zurück.

Die Bezeichnung -0121 sagt bei der Bestellung und dem Preis aus das ein Embedded Standard + eine vollwertige TC Lizenz drin ist. Der Begriff Runtime ist da irreführend da dies eigentlich nur aussagt das unter CE das Betriebsystem und TC verbundelt ist. Jedoch hast Du auch dort das komplette TC drauf kannst es aber nur über ein Image bestehend aus CE und TC selbst drauf bringen.

Unter Embedded könntest Du selbst TC installieren jedoch ist dies bei -0121 Werksseits bereits geschehen.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (14 Juli 2011)

da habe ich ja eine diskussion angeregt =)

also ersteinmal danke für die schnellen antworten. 

wie kann ich jetzt weiter verfahren? sollte ich beckhoff mal anrufen oder ist es ein anderer simpler fehler? kann ich vlt. auch eine demo drauf installieren und den unter rechtsklick eigenschaften angezeigten regestriercode einfach eingeben? ich würde ja gerne meine klemmen über den system manager einlesen?


----------



## gloeru (14 Juli 2011)

Du kannst einfach mal die Demo runterladen und installieren, die Registrierung entfällt, da diese bereits in der Hardware implementiert ist!

Auf Win XPe hast du eine komplette TwinCAT Umgebung zur Verfügung!


----------



## SPSDAU (14 Juli 2011)

Jaein, es gibt dort auch eine Softwarekey.

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, die CX'e haben auch eine Rechnernummer wie die größeren PC's. Am besten bei Beckhoff anrufen und die Nummer nennen. Wenn das Gerät als -0121 ausgeliefert wurde dann ist jetzt aus welchem Grund auch immer die TC Installation beschädigt und muss erneuert werden.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juli 2011)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Jaein, es gibt dort auch eine Softwarekey.
> 
> Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, die CX'e haben auch eine Rechnernummer wie die größeren PC's. Am besten bei Beckhoff anrufen und die Nummer nennen. Wenn das Gerät als -0121 ausgeliefert wurde dann ist jetzt aus welchem Grund auch immer die TC Installation beschädigt und muss erneuert werden.


Nein, wir haben hier mehrere CXe mit XPembedded und bei allen besteht das Phänomen von Tyler-Durden. Liegt an der TwinCAT Runtime, es ist auf den CXen einfach keine Vollversion installiert. Da ist nichts kaputt.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juli 2011)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Die Bezeichnung -0121 sagt bei der Bestellung und dem Preis aus das ein Embedded Standard + eine vollwertige *TC Lizenz* drin ist.


Genau: es ist eine "Lizenz" drauf.


SPSDAU schrieb:


> Der Begriff Runtime ist da irreführend da dies eigentlich nur aussagt das unter CE das Betriebsystem und TC verbundelt ist.


Runtime steht sowohl bei CE als auch bei XPembedded (Windows Embedded Standard) in der Bestellbezeichnung.

Hier in der Doku steht übrigens auch immer "Laufzeitsystem":http://infosys.beckhoff.de/index.ph.../html/CX1000_OS_XPE_ImageContents_222.htm&id=
Und in der Liste findet man nirgends den System Manager oder PLC Control.


----------



## SPSDAU (14 Juli 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben hier mehrere CXe mit XPembedded und bei allen besteht das Phänomen von Tyler-Durden. Liegt an der TwinCAT Runtime, es ist auf den CXen einfach keine Vollversion installiert. Da ist nichts kaputt.



Verstehe ich das richtig, Du gehst per Remote auf einen Embedded CX  Rechner und kannst dort keinen Systemmanager öffnen und damit keinen Scan machen ?


----------



## SPSDAU (14 Juli 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Genau: es ist eine "Lizenz" drauf.
> 
> Runtime steht sowohl bei CE als auch bei XPembedded (Windows Embedded Standard) in der Bestellbezeichnung.
> 
> ...



Du musst die Links schon genauer lesen, da steht PTP bzw. NC-I was immer auch PLC beinhaltet.

Vielleicht wird es Dir so klarer, Auszug aus der BDA des CX1020:



> - Die Betriebssystemausstattung: Es kann gewählt werden zwischen "Microsoft Windows CE.NET" sowie "Microsoft Windows XP Embedded".
> - Die vorinstallierte TwinCAT Software: CX1020 kann ohne TwinCAT System, mit TwinCAT CE PLC, TwinCAT CE NC PTP oder TwinCAT CE  NCI ,oder mit den entsprechenden Vollversionen der einzelnen TwinCAT Level für SPS und Motion Control vorinstalliert werden.


Es gibt nur eine Unterscheidung zwischen TwinCAT Versionen für CE und allen anderen TC Versionen denn es gibt keine spezielle Version für Embedded von TC. Was Beckhoff aber macht ist auf den Embedded Rechner zusammen mit dem Betriebsystem eine bestimmte TC Version vorinstallieren.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juli 2011)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Du musst die Links schon genauer lesen, da steht PTP bzw. NC-I was immer auch PLC beinhaltet.


Die aufgeführten Level sind die maximalen Level. Wenn dort NCi steht, heißt es nicht, dass immer NCi freigegeben ist. Der Level wird nämlich in der CX-Hardware festgelegt. Hat man PLC bestellt, will aber NCi, muss man es drüber installieren und braucht einen Lizenz-Key.

Ich arbeite seit Jahren mit CXen (XPemb.) und noch keiner hatte ne Vollversion drauf. ... das ist Fakt!


----------



## SPSDAU (14 Juli 2011)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, Du gehst per Remote auf einen Embedded CX  Rechner und kannst dort keinen Systemmanager öffnen und damit keinen Scan machen ?



@trinitaucher

Könntest Du bitte mal darauf antworten ?


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Juli 2011)

SPSDAU schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, Du gehst per Remote auf einen Embedded CX  Rechner und kannst dort keinen Systemmanager öffnen und damit keinen Scan machen ?


Genau so ist es.
Es ist kein System Manager und kein PLC-Control drauf. Im TwinCAT-Ordner fehlen die Unterordner "IO" und "PLC".

@SPS-DAU
Wieviele CXe mit XPemb hattest du schon vor dir, wo die Vollversion ab Werk drauf war?


----------



## SPSDAU (14 Juli 2011)

gloeru schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach mal die Demo runterladen und installieren, die Registrierung entfällt, da diese bereits in der Hardware implementiert ist!
> 
> Auf Win XPe hast du eine komplette TwinCAT Umgebung zur Verfügung!



So jetzt habe ich nachgefragt warum es bei mir funktioniert. Bei uns wird TC nachinstalliert wie Gloeru es richtig beschreibt. (einfach die gewünschte TC Version herunter laden und auf dem CX installieren) Dies ist mit keinen Kosten verbunden!


----------



## Tyler-Durden (15 Juli 2011)

ok dann werde ich das heute auch versuchen. muss aber vorher das twincat was installiert ist (ohne PLC und system manager) deinstallieren da 1GB nicht ausreicht. hoffe das verändert nichts?


----------



## Tyler-Durden (18 Juli 2011)

leider hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert.
wollt es sinstallieren, doch dann kamm die abfrage
- 30 Tage Demo
- Reg. per Tele oder Inet
- Weitere Infos


----------



## SPSDAU (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde um wirklich sicher zu gehen ein neues Image drauf machen. Dazu beim Beckhoff Support melden, die geben Dir ein PW für das Image welches sich auf den ftp Server von Beckhoff befindet. Las Dir dabei gleich noch einmal bestätigen das Du TC dann selbst drüber installieren kannst.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (18 Juli 2011)

so nun ist es geschafft. also ja die lizens ist auf dem cx. habe alles nochma runter gemacht und nochmal installiert. nach mehreren lademinuten ist nun das TwinCAT vollständig drauf und ich musste zum glück kein neues image machen =) aber trotzdem danke =)

naja und wie bekannt bei neueinsteigern, das nächste problem ^^ 
ich habe  jetzt die klemmen und alles über den manager eingelesen und mit dem plc control verbunden. ich habe zum test nur 2 el1008 angeschlossen und ein el6001. jetzt wollte ich über "werte forcen" mal die led 1 der el1008 ansprechen aber das geht nicht. der wert 1 wird eingetragen aber es leuchtet nichts?


----------



## cas (18 Juli 2011)

am besten das vollständige Projekt beifügen...

MfG CAS


----------



## Tyler-Durden (20 Juli 2011)

so ...
na toll, heute habe ich den cx gestartet und auf einmal ist unten rechts das twincat symbol verschwunden. gestern war noch alles da ... auchnach 2 neustart ist es nicht mehr da ...


----------



## Tyler-Durden (27 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

habe mir nochmal die Kommentare druchgelesen und bei jedem was richtiges gefunden. Falls ihr jedoch so ein problem auch haben solltet, möchte ich hier die endgültige lösung (und das problem) nochmal erklären.

Problem war einmal das TC auf dem cx.
Es ist eine PLC runtime auf dem Cx da es ja cx1020-0121 ist. intsalliert man nun eine demo auf dem cx wird diese automtaisch registriert und hat unten rechts unter rechtsklick auf das TC-icon dann eigenschaften keine zeitlimitierung wie bei normalen demos.

das zweite Problem bestand darin, dass TC nur über Start -> Programme aufgerufen werden konnte. ES GAB NACH MEHREREN DE/INSTALLATIONSVERSUCHEN KEIN INCON SYMBOL UNTEN RECHTS.
Somit konnte TC auch nicht in den start gesetzt werden und alles weiter nicht folgen.

Lösung:
Sobald TC installiert ist und das ICON unten rechts NICHT vorhanden sein sollte geht man folgende schritte:
Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Services -> TwinCAT System Service (doppelklick) -> Starten -> auf automatisch einstellen!
Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Services -> SDDP Discovery Service -> auf manuell einstellen. 

Nun müsste das Icon unten rechts wiederzufinden sein und bei jedem neustart kommen.

des letzte problem war, dass ich die led1 einer el1008 forcen wollte und dachte das sie dann auch aufleuchtet (an der klemme) 
dies passiert nur bei ausgangsklemmen nicht eingangsklemmen.

Ich danke euch nochmal für die schnelle hilfe. besonders dank ich CAS der mir persönlich mit vielen PN und anrufen nochmal zu seite gestanden hat und auch weitere probleme mit mir behoben hat. DANKE


----------

